# 6speed swapped mk6 jetta se



## de.kd (Oct 15, 2014)

i just finished the 6speed swap on my mk6 se and i have some questions, also if you want to know more about ask away


----------



## emccann86 (Sep 16, 2017)

Was this a 09g to 6 speed manual swap?


----------

